# à tout à l'heure - registre



## liebestod

Bonjour, j'ai un doute: est-ce que c'est possible d'utiliser l'expression "à tout à l'heure" dans une e-mail de travail, un peu formelle mais pas trop? C'est pour dire je vous écris plus tard, à tout à l'heure? 
Merci beacoup


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, il n'y a pas de problème


----------



## liebestod

Ok, merci Matoupaschat, t'es précieux!  ☼


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas certain que vous ayez bien compris l'emploi de cette expression… On dit _À tout à l'heure_ comme on dirait _À bientôt_. On peut donc éventuellement l'utiliser comme formule de salutation informelle en fin d'e-mail, mais pas comme complément de temps :

_Je vous écrirai à tout à l'heure_.  → _Je vous écrirai tout à l'heure_. 

Cela dit, je ne crois pas avoir jamais écrit _À tout à l'heure_ comme formule de salutation, même dans un contexte familier.


----------



## liebestod

Bonjour Ma*î*tre Capello, merci pour tes observations. 
Á la fin, j'ai utilisé _À tout à l'heure _comme formule de salutation et pas comme complément de temps, du moment que je dois communiquer encore avec cette personne pendant la journée. Toutefois, apparement c'est pas très commun. Donc, parfait, c'est bon à savoir, la prochaine fois j'éviterai! 
Ciao!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Oups, désolé, j'avais peut-être mal compris la question de départ. Heureusement que Maître Capello veillait au grain... 
"*À* tout à l'heure" est une formule courante en Belgique pour dire "*À* bientôt/*A* presto".


----------



## liebestod

Aucun problème Matoupaschat!!! 
Comme _"à tout à l'heure"_ veut dire _"a presto",_ et vu qu'en italien on peut écrire "a presto" même dans les mails, j'ai pensé que c'était pareil pour le français!


----------

